# Greece for 2 weeks in Feb?



## ValHam (Jun 18, 2016)

Going to Athens for a week in Feb - Any suggestions of where to go for the second week?


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 18, 2016)

Somewhere in Turkey? Cheap, a nice contrast to Greece. February is not tourist season so most of the Greek islands will be on shutdown. Italy? Southern Italy in February can be relatively warm (in comparison to Northern Europe) I've been to Sorrento and Naples in February and wore shorts and T-shirts although my wife has been in Rome in January and been snowed in.

Southern Spain and the Balearic Islands? Very temperate in February and plenty to do other than the beach.

It depends on what you want. Anywhere in Europe is within a 4 hour flight from Athens.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 18, 2016)

I'd be inclined to Istanbul, but maybe after a week in Athens, that might be 'urban overload'. I was going to suggest a river cruise for a week, but Feb. is probably a bit 'wintry' for that, although if they are running, it oughtta be cheap. 

Jim


----------



## Helios (Jun 25, 2016)

Would you recommend driving in Greece?


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 26, 2016)

moto x said:


> Would you recommend driving in Greece?



Athens? Probably not but elsewhere would be fine. It all depends on your confidence. I'll happily drive most places despite on most occasions I'm driving on the other side to what I'm used to however for some people the prospect of driving in another country is quite intimidating.

Personally some of the busiest and chaotic driving I've experienced has been in the US. The freeways are a free for all with very little lane discipline which makes it difficult to judge other motorists intentions however if you're used to it you don't notice it.


----------



## Helios (Jun 26, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> Athens? Probably not but elsewhere would be fine. It all depends on your confidence. I'll happily drive most places despite on most occasions I'm driving on the other side to what I'm used to however for some people the prospect of driving in another country is quite intimidating.
> 
> Personally some of the busiest and chaotic driving I've experienced has been in the US. The freeways are a free for all with very little lane discipline which makes it difficult to judge other motorists intentions however if you're used to it you don't notice it.



I would be renting a car at ATH and driving round trip to Costa Navarino.  Sounds like it should be easy.  I am used to US freeways and have driven in other countries.  But, never in Greece.  I assume 4x4 is not required.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 26, 2016)

*Greece*

Greece has the highest death rate for auto fatalities in Europe.  If you ever drove there, you'd know why.  The Greeks have NO conception of driving rules.  They drive on sidewalks and park there as well.  They double and triple park on roads.  Twice when I was driving on narrow mountain roads I had an on coming driver pass the car in front of them with NO free space.  You either stopped and let them drive by or went over the cliff.  I stopped at a stop sign and was horned by the car behind me and he passed on the left going through the stop sign without stopping.  I prefer to drive in downtown Chicago as it is very leisurely in comparison.  BTW there are very few street signs so get a gps. Good luck!


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 27, 2016)

moto x said:


> I would be renting a car at ATH and driving round trip to Costa Navarino.  Sounds like it should be easy.  I am used to US freeways and have driven in other countries.  But, never in Greece.  I assume 4x4 is not required.



I say go for it. There will always be people telling you how hard it is but it's all subjective, what may trouble or intimidate some wouldn't bother others. I haven't driven on Mainland Greece, only in Kos and it was fine. I agree with the road signs, we managed to narrowly avoid toppling off a cliff edge due to a lack of warning signs. We had a 4x4 but only because it was an open top jeep, didn't need the 4x4 capability.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 27, 2016)

*Driving*

I have driven in Spain and Scotland and New Zealand as well as all over the USA.  None of them come close to Greece.  I'd rather drive in Rome and previously I thought Rome was the worst traffic I have seen.  But far be it from me to nix your plan, maybe you will be luckier than me.


----------



## cgeidl (Sep 1, 2016)

*Pulled a trailer all over Greece*

Even went to Crete for a week and Corfu. Been a few years but I thought Italy was much worse especially Naples. The only law the Italian drivers seemed to follow was If you think you can make it ,go for it. Although in a month we saw few accidents. We this year drove into the Sahara in a four wheel about 8 miles and got a flat in the dark. What fun?


----------



## Arb (Oct 4, 2016)

*February trip to Greece -- also want second week AND Athens hotel*

Hi. We will be in Athens in Feb for a conference for 5 days. I'm thinking while we're there to travel a bit. 
I hear that Istanbul can be really cold in Feb. Also was considering a timeshare on Crete... but think it would be cold on that island!
What other suggestions might you have for my husband and me? We're in our 60's. Not into wild night life, but we like the good things like Greek food, wine, and museums, etc. Beautiful scenery.
Also, want to get to Athens two days before the conference starts so that we can adjust to the time change and recover from a 20 hour trip.
We'd like a boutique style hotel where we can walk to restaurants, shops, bars, etc.
Please help.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## alanmj (Oct 6, 2016)

Jimster said:


> Greece has the highest death rate for auto fatalities in Europe.



Not true. This "honour" is held currently by Serbia at 10.4 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants, closely followed by Poland (10.3), then Latvia (10.0), Macedonia and Croatia before Greece (9.1), which is just under the European average of 9.3.

If you meant "western Europe, then you are right! Greek drivers are terrible. Greeks are rule-intolerant, whether driving or taxation..


----------



## Carol C (Oct 6, 2016)

*Rhodes*

Culture and food very similar to Turkey...as it is only a few nautical miles away. Antiqities and ruins and quaint Greek churches. Loved Rhodes and stayed in a beachfront timeshare even though obviously not beach weather in Nov when we went. Bookended that week with Athens stays. Loved Greece and have great memories. Enjoy your trip.


----------

